# καρντάσης = brother | bro, chum, mate



## nickel (Jan 7, 2011)

Ο πρωθυπουργός δεν τα ξέρει καλά τα θεσσαλονικιώτικα, διότι καρντάσης είναι ο φίλος, ο αδελφικός φίλος, ο γκαρδιακός φίλος, ο κολλητός, και όχι ο ντόμπρος άνθρωπος, όπως ισχυρίστηκε στη σημερινή συνέντευξη στην Τουρκία. Η τουρκική λέξη kardeş είναι το αδέρφι, ενώ ο τύπος kardaş φαίνεται να ανήκει στις τοπικές διαλέκτους, όπως σημείωσε ο Ερντογάν και διαβάζω και εδώ:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1332414
kardeş = sibling in standard Turkish, though I think some dialects, especially outside of Turkey pronounce it kardaş.
the use of kardaş instead of kardeş is more peculiar to provincial area rather than cities. That is to say, more colloquial.

Θεσσαλονικείς και τουρκόφωνοι, σειρά σας.


----------



## surfmadpig (Jan 8, 2011)

Ως Σαλονικιά, το καρντάσης (και το καρντάσι, ουδ.) εγώ προσωπικά το ξέρω για πολύ καλός φίλος αλλά και με την έννοια του Σαλονικιού. 
Μου έχει τύχει άπειρες φορες μεταξύ Σαλονικιών που βρισκόμαστε εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης και μολις γνωριστήκαμε, στον ενθουσιασμό της κοινής καταγωγής να αλληλοαποκαλούμαστε καρντάσια. Με αυτή τη δεύτερη έννοια και με παααρα πολύ καλή θέληση μπορείς να ανάγεις το καρντάσης στην μεταφορική έννοια του "δικός μας". Με άλλη τόση καλή θέληση και φακελάκι απ' τον ΓΑΠ μπορώ να το τραβήξω παραπέρα, αν θέλει μπορεί να μου στείλει μήνυμα.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jan 8, 2011)

Στα Τούρκικα ο τύπος _kardeş_ είναι πιο καθωσπρέπει και χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά στα αστικά κέντρα, ενώ ο τ. _kardaş_ έχει ένα πιο "χωριάτικο" χρώμα. Η λ. σημαίνει, βέβαια, _αδερφός_ αλλά και _γκαρδιακός φίλος_. Για αδερφός υπάρχει και η λ. _birader_ που θυμίζει ύποπτα την αγγλική λ. _brother_. Υπάρχει επίσης η λ. _arkadaş_ που σημαίνει απλά _φίλος_.

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη _καρντάσης_ σημαίνει καί _αδερφός_ καί _φίλος γκαρδιακός_, αλλά είναι μια λέξη με πολύ λαϊκό χρώμα. Έχει θηλυκό τύπο _καραντασίνα_ κι έτσι, μπορεί κάποιος, για παράδειγμα, να ρωτήσει "Τί κάνει η καρντασίνα σου;" αναφερόμενος στην αδερφή κάποιου.


----------



## Farofylakas (Jan 9, 2011)

Και βασικά ο επικρατέστερος τύπος είναι στο ουδέτερο: _το καρντάσι_.

Παράδειγμα: 
_Τί κάνει το καρντάσι σου; = τί κάνει ο αδερφός σου;
Με τον τάδε είμαστε καρντάσια! = Με τον τάδε είμαστε πολύ καλοί φίλοι!_


----------

